# PIKO vs. LGB Passenger cars (D&RGW)



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Anyone have both PIKO and LGB yellow D&RGW passenger cars? Are the colors VERY close? How do they compare in size (width and height as I know LGB's are longer). Never liked the window in the freight section of the LGB combine, so was thinking of adding PIKO combine to my LGB passenger set. Anyone have photos of them together?
Thanks and HAPPY NEW YEAR!
Ted


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Ted, if I put some pictures on Facebook would that help?


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

That would work. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=reindeer pass railroad

See if this works.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Link works for me. Thanks!


----------

